# FIRST COBIA



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats to TEAM OUTCAST for the first one of the year. 

Good job guys!!!!!!!!! :clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ah hell, let the games begin!


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

:clap to OUTCAST and the FULL PULL! :bowdown


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

COBIA, COBIA, COBIA'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

